# wiring transformer



## smkonwatr (Feb 4, 2008)

I have new transformer with whistle and bell buttons.I also have a 1033 transformer. I would like to wire both trasformers to setup.I dont know how to wire set up so I can use 1033 to run all remote track and new transformer to run train only.Is there a add on switch that will run the whistle and bell with the 1033 so I can run entire set up with 1033?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I have never seen an add on switch, button, or anything like that which would allow you to operate the bell/whistle if the original controller could not...

Actually, I have never taken apart a controller, but I would guess that the bell/whistle operates by varying the current to the track...

Also, what do you mean by "remote" track? Like _remote controlled _track such as switches, or _remote track_ as in it is on the far side of your layout?

How big is the layout you are running on? :dunno:


----------



## smkonwatr (Feb 4, 2008)

By remote track I mean the old style switch's as the 022.I can wire new fastrack ones as they nhave two screws ,one for ground and one for hot wire.The old style have the plug but I dont think they are designed as the new ones for aux transformer.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Don't give up!*

First, the 1033 transformer is a 90 watt AC transformer with a Bell /whistle button. The button actually sends a DC pulse in the track to a DC operated relay that runs the Whistle or Bell. 
The 022 switch can access power from the track or by using the plug from a different source. The plug must be removed to get that track power.
So one transformer can power your track and the other can power the switches. Remember you can power your track at more than one location using the lockon's fed from the same transformer but don't cross the wires.


----------

